# looking for photos and infos trawler MARIE built 1902 by COOK WELTON



## Pierre (Sep 24, 2005)

Hello,

I am looking for photographs and informations about the trawler MARIE built 1902 by COOK WELTON and mined 1915.

Thanks

Pierre


----------



## birgir (Sep 4, 2006)

Hello Pierre.

Marie B 2763, 231 brt, 83 nrt, 125 feet long, 22 feet wide, 11.02.1902 and presumably delivered a month later to it her owners, Francois Fourny et Cie. Sisterships, La Champagne, and La Flandre, built at the same time for Altazin-Fourny et Cie in Boulogne differed in having slightly less powerful engines (70 nhp, 480 in france) made by Tindall Earle & Hutchinson, whereas Marie´s were made by C.D. Holmes, also 70 nhp, but rated at 500 in France.

I presume you have Francois Guennoc´s "La péche boulonnaise".

I have no photos.

Birgir Thorisson.


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Bonsoir Pierre,
Try an email to Musée des Terre-Neuvas et de la Pêche at Fécamp 
http://www.fecamp.com/musees/mtneuv/indexmtneuv.htm
French trawler historian Jack Daussy is the man to ask if you can get hold of him.

regards
Roger


----------



## Pierre (Sep 24, 2005)

Thanks to Birgir and Roger .

Do you know if general arrangements of trawlers built by Cook & Welton are available ?

Pierre


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

On a slightly different tack. Does anyone know where the company Tindall Earle & Hutchinson had their works? They do not appear in the list of engine & boiler makers in 1910.
Gil.


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello Pierre,
Hull maritime museum may be able to help.
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/nra/searches/subjectView.asp?ID=B33824

regards
Roger


----------



## birgir (Sep 4, 2006)

Pierre.

There are a number of blueprints of C.W.&G. built ships in the excellent book about the company. Presumably, not all were used in the book. Among the pics ther, a few represent slightly later ships, both smaller and larger, but none very close. 

Gil Mayes.
Tindall & Co was building engines in Hull at least in 1899. Earles of Hull were in liquidation in 1902, so presumably this concern was stationed in Hull.

Birgir Thorisson


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

Many thanks Birgir. As far as I know, Earles went into voluntary liquidation and were bought by the Wilson family, but, never ceased trading. So the company Tindall Earle & Hutchinson remains an odd combination.
Gil.


----------

